# Baby Mugs! post em up!



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

I had to take pics of pics.. so alot of post processing to get them looking OK...

this pic is messed up.. had to really brighten it









me and my mom:









i dont know how old i am in this pic..


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Okay fine Ill post it here too









Mine is a pic of a pic. I was 3 years old. This is as close as to any photo you guys are gonna get


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

the 2 people who never post up pics.... whoa.


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)




----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

Xenon said:


> the 2 people who never post up pics.... whoa.


amazing isnt it everyone is gonn have this saved on the cmputer and try to use one

of those ageing programs like they got at americas most wanted

i dont have a baby picture but its not to far off the one in my sig :laugh:


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Xenon said:


> the 2 people who never post up pics.... whoa.


 Must be a cold day in hell :laugh:


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

thats me on the right hand side...rhomzilla in the middle and serrapygo on your far left...


----------



## Bloodbelly (Jun 15, 2004)

6 years


----------



## Bloodbelly (Jun 15, 2004)

11 years but still a kid


----------



## mechanic (Jan 11, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Okay fine Ill post it here too
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Photoshop anyone?
J/K

I don't have any that I can load at the moment, but if any show up I'll post em.(they are all black and white though):rasp: 
later
Eric


----------



## Jewelz (Feb 24, 2004)

i'd have to scan mine...


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Oh come on I know you guys have to have some laying around.


----------



## DirtyJersey (Apr 28, 2004)

thePACK said:


> thats me on the right hand side...rhomzilla in the middle and serrapygo on your far left...


 nice. started out early


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

rooper dang! it's me







. I freakin rock














.


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

Pic of me less than 1.


----------



## blueprint (Jan 3, 2004)

sister.


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

I dont have any baby pics of me


----------



## Lonald (Jan 10, 2004)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> Okay fine Ill post it here too
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 someone age the pic using one of those computers cops use :nod: 
then we will finnaly have a pic of ms.natt :laugh:


----------



## cabbycarny (Jun 30, 2003)

i cant find any of my baby pics, but i do have one when i was 2 (which is the first pic) and the other pic was when i was about 5.


----------



## tramca (Jul 17, 2003)

Bloodbelly.....you're such a cutie at 11!

Here is one of me....I think I was maybe 6....not too sure. I don't have any baby ones....my mum has them, she divided them into packs of 3 for me and my siblings for when the inevitable happens.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Wow i cant believe you posted that pic Karen.









Sorry I dont have any to show


----------



## ~SUNshine~ (Nov 6, 2003)

Me, on my first birthday!!!


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Atlanta Braves Baby! said:


> Wow i cant believe you posted that pic Karen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Suprise


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

blueprint said:


> Pic of me less than 1.


 okay Bp..when did you steal CHUCKy clothing...


----------



## l2ob (May 22, 2004)

me at like 4 or 5 yrs old


----------



## tramca (Jul 17, 2003)

Are we all cuties or what! Especially redbelly at 11....lol.


----------



## slylie (Oct 21, 2003)

this is all i could find... not sure my age... around 7 i guess.


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

thats you on the right isnt it?


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

my 2nd grade school picture:


----------



## slylie (Oct 21, 2003)

Drew said:


> thats you on the right isnt it?


 lol.. damn.. how did u know?


----------



## con man (Mar 7, 2004)

heres the only pics i could finbd... of my doggy... shes almost 6 months now...... her domain is the entire house and she chews anything including my g/f's boyds bear collection


----------



## con man (Mar 7, 2004)

another pic


----------



## goingbig14 (Oct 13, 2003)

Man i'm a stud!!







What happened to me? thats me in the avartar


----------



## goingbig14 (Oct 13, 2003)

????????


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

con man said:


> heres the only pics i could finbd... of my doggy... shes almost 6 months now...... her domain is the entire house and she chews anything including my g/f's boyds bear collection


I know this may be hard to understand, but this thread is pictures of PEOPLE not DOGS. All the pictures of kids must have confused you.


----------



## con man (Mar 7, 2004)

yea lol mnost ppl treat there dogs like humans... not me though


----------



## WebHostExpert (Jan 16, 2003)




----------



## WebHostExpert (Jan 16, 2003)




----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

con man said:


> yea lol mnost ppl treat there dogs like humans... not me though


 holy sh*t.. I don you dumbass of the year. congratulations.


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

All my baby pics are black and white ...
lol
I'll look


----------



## nova (Aug 9, 2004)

Well heres a pic of me with my first lmb.


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

I found Bobme's baby pic....


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

<---- so this is me now...

and this was me then!


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

This is the happiest i've ever looked in a photo, seriously.


----------



## BRUTUStheOSUpiranha (Nov 18, 2004)

Yea dude... I rock


----------



## BRUTUStheOSUpiranha (Nov 18, 2004)

Wolfish seriously looks like Stewie ....... REDRUM?


----------



## K fizzly (Aug 27, 2004)

lol


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

lol bobme


----------



## Wolfman (Mar 5, 2003)




----------



## Big Al (Oct 27, 2003)




----------

